# Ob continous fetal monitoring



## hlleary (Mar 24, 2010)

I work in a hospital, what CPT code or HCPCS code should be used to charge for continous fetal monitoring?  We have the OB physicians are employed by the hospital.  They are the attending physicians.  For an example a patient came in with preterm contractions at 30 weeks, the doctor did continous fetal monitoring for 8 to 12 hours.  What code would we use?


----------

